# softball team name and colors



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm coaching my daughters 14 and under softball team again this season (yay me....) and need to come up with a name and colors for the uniforms.HELP!!
My daughter was wanting pink camo with hot pink lettering for the shirts and black pants.What can I say,we're ********!But idk.

Any ideas on the name and colors????


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Bulldogs of course for a name.
Pink and black always stands out.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I was thinking bulldogs too.But then I didn't know if someone would take it the wrong way,cuz I know that in some circles men refer to ugly women as bulldogs.lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4160553143763&set=o.172583849517001&type=1&theater

like that but with a softball bat.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Ohhh I like it alot!!Hmmm you've made my mind go in a completely different direction than it was.I wonder how much extra it would cost to get a picture done too?I'll have to check into it.It looks like the girls will be throwing some car washes or trying to get sponsers to get some kick ass uniforms!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

dixieland said:


> Ohhh I like it alot!!Hmmm you've made my mind go in a completely different direction than it was.I wonder how much extra it would cost to get a picture done too?I'll have to check into it.It looks like the girls will be throwing some car washes or trying to get sponsers to get some kick ass uniforms!


LOL good! i think with a pretty lil dog like that, no one will think any different! i would offer to draw it up for u, but i draw very masculine. it wouldnt look like a girl dog. lol

but i think the pink camo would look awesome with that design!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for the ideas!There's a coaches meeting tonight so I'm going to find out first if we can have a picture on the shirt.If we can I think I wanna go in that direction.And a masculine bulldog isn't a bad thing to have on there:thumbsup:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

so should I do just Bulldogs or should I do Lady Bulldogs?


----------

